# Cubing Magazine?



## V-te (Dec 31, 2009)

Hello Fellow Cubers, 

I was talking to my friend when she showed me A harry Potter Magazine. It contains nonsense, and many other HP related articles. This comes out regularly, I do not know at the moment. 

With this in mind, I began a search for some sort of cubing magazine. I have found none so far. Would it be convenient to begin a cubing magazine? It could be an E-magazine that people can read online. Also it could have algorithms and articles about cube theory or cubing related stuff. What do you guys think? This could be published monthly.


----------



## Weston (Dec 31, 2009)

If there is no money in it, nobody would have an incentive to make it, and if it costed money, very few people would buy it.

Not saying that i wouldnt want one though...


----------



## V-te (Dec 31, 2009)

Weston said:


> If there is no money in it, nobody would have an incentive to make it, and if it costed money, very few people would buy it.
> 
> Not saying that i wouldnt want one though...



I'll make it. But it'll be monthly. I don't need money, just something to keep me entertained. However, since I do not know/ understand some cubing related things, I wanted to make this a collaborative project.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yep.
I would definitely read them.

Though, I have a feeling you're not actually gonna go through with this...


----------



## V-te (Dec 31, 2009)

AndyRoo789 said:


> Yep.
> I would definitely read them.
> 
> Though, I have a feeling you're not actually gonna go through with this...



Why so may I ask?

Also, it's just an Idea at the moment.


----------



## Edward (Dec 31, 2009)

V-te said:


> AndyRoo789 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep.
> ...



Your getting a bit too ambitious. That's probably why.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 31, 2009)

Why would someone write an article when they could just make a thread here instead?


----------



## Dene (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 31, 2009)

Edward said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > AndyRoo789 said:
> ...



Yea.



DavidWoner said:


> Why would someone write an article when they could just make a thread here instead?



Maybe a monthly cubing thread containing everything that has happened in the past month?
(eg. new cubes, records broken, etc etc.)


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 31, 2009)

What would you put inside the article? Algs algs and more algs? Contemplation about future releases of puzzles that may never appear? I like cubing and all, but I don't think there's much you can write about cubing in a magazine.


----------



## V-te (Dec 31, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Why would someone write an article when they could just make a thread here instead?



It's better to have information in more places than just condensed in one. It's just an idea at the moment, I just want to see people's opinions on this.



AndyRoo789 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > V-te said:
> ...


 
It's just an idea at the moment.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 31, 2009)

CFF is apparently still being published.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 31, 2009)

Dene said:


> Hi



Uhh, what was that for???


Even if it was a paper magazine, i would pay money for it.


----------



## V-te (Dec 31, 2009)

hyunchoi98 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...




Insider



Lucas Garron said:


> CFF is apparently still being published.



It says it is only 3 times a year. This would be monthly. Also, this would be for the community, not just for a club.


Going to bed. Happy New Years, be back later to respond.


----------



## deepSubDiver (Dec 31, 2009)

I would be interested in writing articles, when needed. If it was in paper, I would still buy it!


----------



## Mr.Toad (Dec 31, 2009)

Any attempt to expand the Cube is a good idea. You could post interviews, news of new products ... I think it would be interesting.


----------



## LNZ (Dec 31, 2009)

If there was ever a time for a monthly cubing magazine, that year would of been 1981 or 1982 when cubing was really huge and in the mainstream population's minds. 

Cubing has never reached those heights since.

But you can never rule it out.

There are regular monthly poker magazines you can buy. Poker was once where cubing is right now, really unknown. But some regular TV and other constant media coverage has elevated poker to status where viable magazines can sell in a mainstream newsagency.

So I suspect that cubing needs constant mainstream publicity. This might happen, given the events in Canberra and Melbourne in January. That would be a good start.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 31, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> CFF is apparently still being published.



I read about that in "THE CUBE". It exists since the first Rubik's Cube craze started in the 80s.

I would definately read the magazine, if you'd make one.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Dene.

Cool idea.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm thinking that creating a weekly/monthly forum newsletter would be much cheaper and more attractive to the majority of people.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 31, 2009)

Lol I'm just picturing a physical cubing magazine.



Spoiler



OMG! Somebody broke a world record! Algorithms on page 12. New experimental method! Heh, did you see the sealed section?


Spoiler



Awesome ways to cheat at BLD.


 That centrefold with a V-Cube 4 is soooo sexy.



See what I'm getting at? Also, there isn't really enough stuff happening in the cubing world. The magazine would have to be like 2 pages to bring monthly issues out and still have fresh news.


----------



## cuber13579 (Dec 31, 2009)

that would be so awesome i would so read them


----------



## HALLU (Dec 31, 2009)

I would read it  If it were an online magazine, you could put videos in it of solves from competitions  and also you could write about competitions. You can write about new puzzles that come out, and even have a "we try puzzles!"-section.

These are only a few things that could be in the magazine, and I actually think that it's possible to do, if you get enough people into it. 

Have fun doing so!


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 31, 2009)

V-te said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Why would someone write an article when they could just make a thread here instead?
> ...



Why is that? So it's harder and more inconvenient to find it? If something noteworthy does happen, why should I have to wait a month to read about it in a magazine? Why can't I read about it instantly? This is the Internet Age, people don't want or need to wait for their news.



Mr.Toad said:


> Any attempt to expand the Cube is a good idea. You could post interviews, news of new products ... I think it would be interesting.



Like the Interview Section and the Hardware Area on this site?

I still do not see what this could offer. You are making a magazine for the sake of making a magazine, not because you have exclusive information.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 31, 2009)

This sounds like a job for.........Cubing Weekly!


----------



## Jani (Dec 31, 2009)

actually in Indonesia
we have start the project, its called Rubikku (My rubik's)

it will came out on January, in the same day with Jakarta Open 2010

first issue will be hard copy, the next might be only soft copy/pdf


----------



## Zorai_Kun (Dec 31, 2009)

I personally think that this site should make something like this, but it should be like a PDF online or something, not an actual string of paper.


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 31, 2009)

Probably a better idea is to set up a collaborative wordpress blog. Add different people as posters and they can all contribute what they think is good content-- be it an interview, a new method, a newly discovered site, recent big rubik's cube records, new cubes, etc... Blogs also allow comments so it can be more interactive

A magazine would take much more effort and experience than you can afford


----------

